# UGH!! Our dog rolled in "something" gross this morning!!!



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

So she got an early morning bath (sprayed, shampooed, rinsed all out on the porch with the hose!), it was totally my fault though, I let her out then told my son to let her back in 1/2 hour later (she is in a fenced in yard so she is fine). I have sluffed off scooping up her droppings and I guess the rolling was her was of saying "get back on the stick lady!". Or it was a really big chipmonk poo! Either way she is spotless and drying in the sun on the porch. Observe the pitifulness.....she looks really fat in that picture!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Such an adorable girl. My dogs (got a new foster pup!) have a wonderful habit of seeking out all the poop and dirt they can and having a nice roll in it. It is a wonderful surprise every time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

delilahrene said:


> Such an adorable girl. My dogs (got a new foster pup!) have a wonderful habit of seeking out all the poop and dirt they can and having a nice roll in it. It is a wonderful surprise every time. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup, "wonderful" suprise...  she is almost dry and will be allowed back in, I keep going out and telling her no more poo rolling. Gotta love em' though!!


----------

